# Which species?



## germanfrogman (May 8, 2006)

Hello,

I hope you can help me,
which species they are?

http://www.dendrobatenwelt.de/engl/unbekannt.htm

Thanks for your hepl in this matter.

Best regards,
germanfrogman


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

My reply on dendroworld: http://www.dendroworld.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=32506#32506

Maybe Colombianfrogger can give his opinion on the dead red and yellow specimen which where found in Colombia?

Cheers,
Remco


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

The first looks like either a Silverstonei or orange bassleri (hard to see the whole coloration in those pics). The dead ones are going to be near impossible because they lose their coloration when preserved but someone may have a clue and the last two look like hahneli and petersi.


----------



## germanfrogman (May 8, 2006)

many thanks for your help, in a few days I will add the result of my question and some new pictures of the violet frog...

Best regards,
germanfrogman


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

the first one definately isn`t silverstonei. the dead ones look to be galactonotus and i`m not too good w/ epipedobates but that`s what the others seem to be. the patterning doesnt suggest trivis or silverstonei. the first has the patterning of a galactonotus and body shape of an epipedobate.


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

Like I said on dendroworld http://www.dendroworld.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=32506#32506, the first one is an undescribed Dendrobates. More pictures of this species can be found on http://www.yeagersfrogs.com/

Cheers,
Remco


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

couldn`t get to the first link w/out signing up.


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh sorry! Copy paste from dendroworld:



> *Shockfrog:*
> 1st pic: Undescribed Dendrobates sp. (I think Louis Caloma is working on it)
> 2nd -> 6th pics: Not sure where you got these pics from but they look like conserved juvenile D. galactonotus.
> 7th pic: That's the easy one as it's my picture. It's an undescribed hahneli clade Epipedobates found near the Rio Pachitae in Peru. For now it would be correct calling it E. aff. hahneli
> ...


----------

